# First Gold button



## oldtimmer (Apr 18, 2009)

After a few setbacks, and failed messes, the first little button has just come out of the fire brick oven. Works so nice, no lost gold, just heat and wait. Broke down and purchased one of the MAPP torches. As Steve and others have stated, you don't need a fancy Acetylene and oxygen torch.

It comes in at 19.1 grams from several small jobs from CPUs to gold fingers to gold pins. 1 gram or so from a batch sure adds up fast.

Fist picture, per Harold, is a picture of the melting dish with the button on the side. Second picture is a slightly fuzzy picture of the little "baby".


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2009)

Oldtimer,

Did you use one of the mini-firebrick ovens that I make or another type?

Very nice nugget!

Steve


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 18, 2009)

Good job! Nice button.....


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 18, 2009)

Even fuzzy, thats real perty.

Now I got that gold fever again. 

Some of those Mapp torches are duel fuel so you can use Mapp or propane. 

Ray


----------



## oldtimmer (Apr 18, 2009)

It is similar to the ones that you make, I believe. I had bought some fire brick a few weeks ago. I basically carved a small opening for the melting dish to drop into. Opening for the torch. I tried to grove a few vents on the back side of the torch opening, but kept getting too much flame blowing back through the opening, so short term, I used two of the CPU heat sinks to lift the back of the top brick as an exit point for the flame and heat. I have added a picture of the oven. The top brick is moved back to show the open oven area. With the MAPP torch, less than 15 minutes to melt the gold. I left the lid about half way covering the melting dish as it cooled down.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Great job oldtimer!!! 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 18, 2009)

Oldtimer,

Nice job on the brick furnace. I don't recess my dish all the way into the brick so that the flame can lap around the dish. This also lets the flame lick under the dish to heat it evenly.


Steve


----------



## bmgold (Apr 19, 2009)

After seeing this post, I thought that this looks easy enough to build. Then a quick click over to Lazersteve's site and I see he has :

Mini-Firebrick Furnace w/ Dish and Cover- Torch Not Included Melts Gold with MAPP gas!! for only $15 + Shipping

I ordered one just now. That should save me from finding/buying firebricks and I don't have a melting dish so I would need to order one of them anyway. Besides, This gives me a chance to order some other stuff from him at the same time (Tin powder and a couple extra melting dishes just in case :wink: ).

It also should help to encourage Lazersteve to keep providing this sort of stuff for our use. Thanks Steve. I'm patiently awaiting your next DVD (No pressure though. Take your time and let everyone know when it is finished.)


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 19, 2009)

The clarity of your flux is amazing.Boy I remeber my first nugget,my flus was as green as mom and dads pool after a couple of years with no maintenance....lol.And my first nugget was a couple of grams,yours looks like a paperweight compared to mine.Very hypnotizing.
Thanks for sharing,
Johnny


----------



## Oz (Apr 19, 2009)

I was surprised by the lack of color as well. Even when I melt very clean gold precipitate I get a light pink halo of gold in my dish that gradually turns to a darker purple the more it is used. Then again I used an oxy/acetyl torch with out the extra firebrick for retaining the heat.


----------



## bmgold (Apr 19, 2009)

I could be wrong but it looks to me like this simple melting furnace might work real good for melting silver since the cover should limit the amount of oxygen absorbed.


----------

